# Bare bottom tank/ nutrification



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am in the midst of building a new coral/fish tank (125 gallon) with my son. We want to try a bare bottom tank this time. Yes we will have some live rock to aquascape.

I am looking for opinions regarding using SEACHEM MATRIX through a canister filter as the only source of bio filtration. (The other thought is a chamber filled in the sump).

500ml of Matrix to 100gallon of tank. I am thinking to put as much MATRIX as possible (because I can).

Thoughts?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That will work just fine, better yet find some Siporax.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wouldn't a sufficient amount of LR be just as effective ?  


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell!?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

aquaman1 said:


> Wouldn't a sufficient amount of LR be just as effective ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell!?


Actually it wouldn't. Matrix and Siporax are 100s of times more porous and provide much more surface area for dinitfifying bacteria to colonize. Pound for pound live rock comes nowhere close. 1 litre of Siporax can easily replace 30-40 pounds of liverock.

Not everyone wants a big pile of rock in their DT this is a great solution.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh wow. That's pretty impressive ! I know what you mean about Large amounts of live Rock. I see some tanks with more rocks than water LOL. I'll have to look into this product for my next build! 

How often does it have to be changed? 


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell!?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Does not have to be changed out ever at all. It does the same job as live rock but is much more efficient in terms of the amount of space. Also much easier to keep clean than a pile of liverock in the sump.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*MarinePure*

Not sure how often you have to change Matrix or Siporax.

There is another product you can use on the market and that is MarinePure.

You can watch it on BRS

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/video/view/marinepure-ceramic-biomedia-video/

I have not used Siporax or MarinePure but have used Matrix on my FW tank and it seems to work fine nothing special just looks like rocks.

Good luck.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

+1 on the marinepure


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

You don't need to change Matrix or Siporax if you keep it from clogging. You can rinse it in old water during the wc. And don't put it in an area with bright light, otherwise coraline algae can grow on it and clog it up.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I was originally interested in Marinepure blocks and Siporax however I don't know of a local (GTA) distributor. I am big on supporting the local economy.

I will probably go with Matrix because it is relatively easy to find.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*manipure*

+1 on the marinepure can get from reefsupplies , last time I looked .very light 
and eeasy to cut up ...

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-s...erformance-Biofilter-Media-8-x8-x4-Block.html


----------

